#  Alternativmedizin >   Definition Homöopathie >

## Farbenvogel

Da die Homöopathie oft gleichgesetzt wird mit "Kräutermedizin" will ich nur mal einen kleinen Einblick bringen, was es eigentlich bedeutet und wie sie eingesetzt wird: 
Homöopathie ist kein Oberbegriff sämtlicher naturheilverfahren, sondern hat klar definierte Regeln und Gestze. Es ist ein eigenständiges Naturheilverfahren. 
Das Grundprinzip der Homöopathie ist das *Ähnlichkeitsprinzip* - in etwa, gleiches wird mit gleichem behandelt  :Zwinker:  
Es sagt aus, dass eine Substanz, die bei einem gesunden Menschen in bestimmter Menge bestimmte Symptome hervorrufen kann, diese aber bei einem kranken Menschen heilen kann. 
Als ein Beispiel nehmen ich das Schneiden einer Zwiebel. Einem brennen die Augen, es juckt fürchterlich, die Augen werden rot, Tränen - auch wenn sie mild sind und die Haut nicht angreifen - und oft fängt auch die Nase an zu laufen.
Angenommen ein Klient hat nun Schnupfen mit genau den selben Symptomen wie beim Zwiebelschneiden....so wird ihm dann das homöopathische Mittel Allium cepa (die Küchenzwiebel), helfen  :Smiley:  
Der deutsche Arzt, Chemiker und Apotheker Samuel Hahnemann hat die Wirkung von Pflanzen durch Selbstversuche getestet und kam zu diesen umwerfenden Ergebnissen - und er hat es vor nun etwa 200jahren zu einem Therapieverfahren ausgearbeitet.  
Die Übersetzung der Homöopathie aus dem Griechischen lautet folgendermaßen:
homoios = ähnlich und pathos = Leiden. 
Vorteil der Homöopathie ist die, dass es keine angezeigten Nebenwirkungen gibt, was man v.a. bei chronischen Leiden feststellen konnte, bei welchen durch Medikamente in der Schulmedzin oft Nebenwirkungen auftreten können 
Als weiterer Vorteil der H. wird genannt, dass es den Menschen als Ganzheit umfasst, was bei der Schulmedizin oft vernachlässigt wird. Hier wird das Symptom behandelt, selten aber auch die Ursache. 
Hahnemann schreibt, dass alle Krankheiten und Verstimmungen, die ein Mensch
hat, eine gemeinsame Ursache haben - ein Grundproblem, eine Grundschwächung, was er als Verstimmung der Lebenskraft beschreibt.
er sagt, ohne die Grundverstimmung können keine Krankheiten entsehen...
und so befasst sich die Homöopathie mit dem Menschen als Ganzes und versucht, die Grundverstimmungen aufzuheben....
Wenn die Grundverstimmung dann aufgelöst ist, ist es Heilung und nicht nur lokale Unterdrückung von Symptomen   
Ich hoffe, ich konnte es ein kleinwenig erklären und klarer machen und hab net wieder zu viel geschrieben  :Zwinker:

----------


## HealTheWorld

> Da die Homöopathie oft gleichgesetzt wird mit "Kräutermedizin" will ich nur mal einen kleinen Einblick bringen, was es eigentlich bedeutet und wie sie eingesetzt wird:
> Homöopathie ist kein Oberbegriff sämtlicher naturheilverfahren, sondern hat klar definierte Regeln und Gestze. Es ist ein eigenständiges Naturheilverfahren.

 Richtig.
Homöopathie ist ein Heilprinzip und hat weder mit Kräutern noch Globuli etwas zu tun.
Die homöopathischen Heilinformationen werden auf ein Trägermaterial übertragen. Das sind z.B. Globuli, aber auch andere Trägersubstanzen eigenen sich dafür.   

> Vorteil der Homöopathie ist die, dass es keine angezeigten Nebenwirkungen gibt, was man v.a. bei chronischen Leiden feststellen konnte, bei welchen durch Medikamente in der Schulmedzin oft Nebenwirkungen auftreten können

 Das ist leider nicht korrekt. Es ist ja nicht so, dass mit dem richtig gewählten Mittel lediglich Heilung passiert. Davon abgesehen, ist die Homöopathie "eine Wissenschaft für sich". Sie ist eine große Herausforderung für jeden Homöopathen und die wenigsten beherrschen ihr Handwerk. Das ist einer der Gründe, warum die Homöopathie hierzulande von wenigen ernst genommen wird.   

> Als weiterer Vorteil der H. wird genannt, dass es den Menschen als Ganzheit umfasst, was bei der Schulmedizin oft vernachlässigt wird. Hier wird das Symptom behandelt, selten aber auch die Ursache.

 Soviel zur Theorie. Es ist richtig, dass dies die Absicht der Homöopathie ist. Da aber die Homöopathen unfähig sind, das richtige Konsti-Mittel zu finden, werden mit dem falschen Mittel wieder nur Symptome behandelt und unterdrückt.    

> Hahnemann schreibt, dass alle Krankheiten und Verstimmungen, die ein Mensch hat, eine gemeinsame Ursache haben - ein Grundproblem, eine Grundschwächung, was er als Verstimmung der Lebenskraft beschreibt. er sagt, ohne die Grundverstimmung können keine Krankheiten entsehen...

 Dem schließe ich mich zu 100% an. 
Mit dem richtigen Konsti-Mittel werden alle Symptome behoben, ohne sie zu unterdrücken. Deshalb sind andere Medikamente nicht nur überflüssig, sondern kontraproduktiv.
Bei den meisten Menschen gibt es mehrere, meistens zwei Brüche, in der Persönlichkeit. Daher brauchen Sie nach ihrem "Schichtmittel" ihr wahres ursprüngliches Konstimittel ...

----------

